# Switch für's Heimnetzwerk



## Miamku (2. Dezember 2017)

*Switch für's Heimnetzwerk*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe bei mir Zuhause eine Netzwerkverkabelung des ganzen Hauses realisiert. Nun habe ich nur ein Problem:
Welcher Switch ist für mein Netzwerk am besten geeignet? 
Ich habe im Keller ein Patchpannel und ein Lan-Kabel das vom Router kommt.
Nun möchte ich natürlich die Lan-Buchsen in jedem der Räume nutzen können, nur ich bin ratlos welcher Switch dafür am besten
geeignet ist. Genügt ein einfacher Switch für 10€ oder ist es besser lieber etwas zu investieren?
Der Switch muss mindestens 8 Ports habe (1 Eingang, 7 Ausgänge). Er muss nichts leisten, außer stabil zu arbeiten ohne ein Sicherheitsrisiko darzustellen.
Smart Home o.ä. ist weder vorhanden, noch in Planung. Er muss einfach nur das Eingangssignal des Routers in 7 Ausgänge splitten.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Switch empfehlen, da ich von den Features (managed, unmanaged, web-managed, etc.) einfach erschlagen werde und ahnungslos bin.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Deep Thought (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch für's Heimnetzwerk*

Die 10 € Switche haben meist nur 100 Mbit/s. Auf Gigabit (1000 Mbit/s) sollte man schon achten, kostet nicht viel mehr.

Ansonsten braucht man im Heimbereich normalerweise keine Extra-Features. Außer man hat Entertain-TV von der Telekom. Dann ist so weit ich weiß ein Switch mit "IGMP snooping" ratsam, das senkt die Netzlast beim TV streamen (nur bei Entertain, nicht bei Youtube etc.)


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch für's Heimnetzwerk*

Bei mindestens 8 Ports, würd ich lieber etwas mit mehr Ports nehmen.
Bei der Sicherheit wäre ein Managed natürlich toll, oder meinst du nur einen absturzfreien Betrieb?

Würd so was dein Budget schon sprengen?
ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BlueDragonLG (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch für's Heimnetzwerk*

Hallo wir haben den hier an einer Vodafone 200 Mbit Leitung und sind zufrieden jeder PC hat damit 1000Mbit`s

TP-Link TL-SG1008D V6.0 8x GBit - Switch 10 / 100 / 1000 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Miamku (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch für's Heimnetzwerk*

Vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung!
Das wäre dann noch im Budget aber an der oberen Grenze. (ca. 100€)

Bezüglich Sicherheit hat der absturzfreie Betrieb vorrang, nur habe ich gelesen, dass man auf ein Switch auch von außen zugreifen kann, was natürlich nicht so toll ist.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein "geschlossenes System" also dass der Switch nur im Haus per Lan-Kabel erreichbar ist.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

